# Personalizing your Garmin Startup screen



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I ran across this thread on the Garmin forums. It shows how to edit the startup screen to display your personal information. I added my name, address, and phone number. (so people know where to send the thank-you card for their free Garmin).


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

LOL,
You might want to put on there a pic of 2 $20 bills as a reward for returning your lost Garmin


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

I've got my name and phone # on both of mine. A few years back I was playing around with a buddy's gps and put his contact info in also. He just shrugged "whatever" but then he lost it while we were on a roadtrip. About 15 minutes after he realized it was gone, his phone rang and some kids had found it. He gave them a 20 and they were happy, and so was he....a lot cheaper than a new gps.

I say do it. Easy enough.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

*How does one do this on a Mac?*

Can't find startup?


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

On the gps's I've done it on, you just set it up on the gps itself. I think it's in the setup menu.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

eggdog said:


> Can't find startup?


You'll see an icon on your desk (looks like an installer) that says Garmin. You''ll also have one for your SD card. Click on the Garmin icon, open the "Garmin" folder, and you'll find startup.txt. Double-click it and you'll open it in the Textedit app.


----------



## darren-d (Jan 18, 2013)

Many thanks.
Had my Dakota 20 for three years and never realised this could be done.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Great trick, I just put my personal info on my Garmin


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I had a recent request for this, so I thought I'd bump this thread for those who may not have seen it.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

FWIW,

I lost my garmin edge 800 some years back on the CTR.

It was returned several years later when someone found it, powered it on, and sent me an email.

All for the inclusion of a simple txt file.

Just thought I would share.

g


----------

